# Shellac



## larrystephens (Dec 5, 2022)

Has anyone ever cast shellac flakes in alumilite and made something good?


----------



## Joebobber (Dec 6, 2022)

Wouldn't that either leave voids from the shellac melting when the alumilite cures, or make a pocket or hole when you turn it and hit the shellac?  I've never tried it but if you can do it, I'd love to see it.


----------

